#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  看板異動公告(8/7及8/15)

## 狼王白牙

1. 把狼之樂園的主要版面依照參予度重新排序，
[spacer=4]一般討論區的參予度高於專題討論區，故提高。

2. 把所有會員使用原先有背景風格轉為無背景風格，
[spacer=4]有背景的風格雖然是狼之樂園的特色，但看起來
[spacer=4]有點凌亂且造成維護不易，及略為影響載入速度。

3. 將新會員報到版中有關文字接龍、RP、真心話冒險等主題
[spacer=4]另開設輕鬆廣場版，本版面計算樂園幣
[spacer=4]但不計算發表數。

4. 心情廣場暨談天說地，更名為心情分享暨談天說地。

5. 無版主的版面已經公開招募新版主，有版主的版面如
[spacer=4]有興趣擔任版主的同好，也請私訊洽狼王白牙審核資格。

以上為2010/8/7、2010/8/15 合併公告

[spacer=4]-- 網站管理員  狼王白牙

----------

